# Linens n things aquarium supplies



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

I stumbled apon a website that you wouldn't think sold aquarium supplies. Check it out. They have .99 cent shipping on all orders. Search for aquairum & it comes up with 43 pages of goodies.

Enjoy!!

Brian


http://www.lnt.com/


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Two others on here like it...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/116393-cheaper-eheim-parts.html and here is the other...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/other-websites/116387-linen-n-things-kmart.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I got some Excel and Prime from LNT last week, I ordered last Monday and it just got here today, but I saved a bundle.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

I think someone else listed LNT website before me. Oh well, thought I found a pot of gold LOL. I ordered a bunch of stuff, real cheap.


----------

